

Unity Technologies Raises $5.5 Million From Sequoia Capital - matthew-wegner
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/20/unity-technologies-raises-5-5-million-from-sequoia-capital/

======
matthew-wegner
We use Unity for our Blurst.com games. The $5.5 million strikes me as a low
amount, but I also heard they were shopping a very small percent of the
company to investors. I'm curious if they'll be able to use this money (and
Sequoia's connections) to accelerate their growth as a "Flash but 3D" plugin.
Technology wise they're definitely strong enough to pull it off, but I don't
know if they'll be able to get by the plugin perception issue. The average
person doesn't even view Flash as a plugin anymore; hopefully Unity can
eventually get there...

